# Charlotte draft editorial by robyg1974



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

*Charlotte editorial by robyg1974*

The inimitable robyg1974 (extremely glad to see you posting again, my friend) has written a thorough and well thought out analysis of the expansion draft, which poses some very intriguing possibilities for the new Charlotte franchise. The post can be found in the Editorial Forum, or just click on the link below.

robyg1974 editorial


----------

